# Razzia gegen die Initiatoren von Gewinnanrufen in Düsseldorf



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade im Internet gefunden:

http://www.express.de/servlet/Satel...6361736967&rubrik=269&artikelid=1127832491384

Kurzinhalt:
In Düsseldorf sind bei einer Razzia fünf Männer festgenommen worden, denen Gewinnanrufe "Sie haben 3.000€ gewonnen" vorgeworfen werden. Bei den Durchsuchungen ist umfangreiches Material sichergestellt worden. Der Jahresumsatz lag bei ca. 4 Mio. Euro.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Oktober 2005)

Da kann man ja nur gratulieren! :lol: 

Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht verstehe  :


> Trotz der erheblichen Vorwürfe konnte die Staatsanwaltschaft aber gegen keinen der fünf Beschuldigten einen Haftbefehl erwirken.
> "Es liegen keine Haftgründe wie Fluchtgefahr vor", teilte ein Polizeisprecher mit. Die Männer schweigen bislang zu den Vorwürfen, ihnen droht ein Verfahren wegen bandenmäßigen und gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs. Im Falle einer Verurteilung müssen die zum Teil einschlägig vorbestraften Beschuldigten mit zehn Jahren Haft rechnen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2005)

hier die offizielle Info 

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=737861


> 18.10.2005 - 10:19 Uhr, Polizei Düsseldorf   Pressemappe [Pressemappe]
> 
> Düsseldorf (ots) - ..... - Fünf Firmen in
> Düsseldorf durchsucht - 25 Kartons Beweismaterial und 8 PC
> ...



cp


----------



## sascha (18 Oktober 2005)

Das Argument, dass keine Verdunkelungsgefahr bestehe, ist vielleicht noch einleuchtend. Bei der Razzia wurde ja offenbar einiges sichergestellt. Aber keine Fluchtgefahr - nachdem die Beute nicht gesichert werden konnte? Seltsam...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2005)

haben bestimmt einen festen Wohnsitz , fragt sich nur wo   :bandit 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Oktober 2005)

Während der "Express"


> Europaweit soll es tausende Geschädigte geben, mit den Gewinn-Anrufen soll die Bande einen Jahresumsatz von vier Millionen Euro erzielt haben.


schreibt, berichtet der *WDR (Studio Düssledorf)*:


> Bisher haben mehr als 250 Opfer Anzeige erstattet. Der Schaden liegt voraussichtlich bei mehr als 1.000.000 Euro.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2005)

Das widerspricht sich doch nicht. Das sind Hochrechnungen auf Grund völlig verschiedener 
Ansätze.

es spricht sich rum
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65065
http://portale.web.de/Schlagzeilen/msg/5980096/
http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1123740
http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39137409,00.htm?h
usw

cp


----------



## sascha (19 Oktober 2005)

Und weit ausführlicher jetzt auch bei uns: 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=299
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/051019_01.php


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

*Weiterhin Gewinnanrufe?*

Hallo,
habe gerade auf meinen Anrufbeantworter wieder so eine "Gewinnmitteilung" erhalten.  Ich hätte garantiert einen der folgenden Preise gewonnen:
Einen Barpreis in Höhe von bis zu EUR 3000,- oder einen Sachpreis von bis zu EUR 1500,-. Interessant ist, das es jetzt im Gegensatz zu früheren Anrufen *bis zu* heisst, das kann ja dann auch EUR 0,01 sein?
Ich dachte, man hätte den Laden schon hochgenommen, oder wird das Konzept jetzt von anderen fortgeführt?
Kann man wegen falscher Gewinnversprechen anzeigen, oder muss man die Masche weiterhin über sich ergehen lassen?
Werde in jedem Fall eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzaentur hinterlassen.

Die Nummer, die man anrufen soll lautet: 0190 856910 und gehört laut Bundesnetzagentur der DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## sascha (13 November 2005)

> Kann man wegen falscher Gewinnversprechen anzeigen, oder muss man die Masche weiterhin über sich ergehen lassen?



Die Ermittlungsverfahren in vergleichbaren Fällen waren nur möglich, weil Betroffene Anzeige erstattet hatten. Meldung an die BNA sollte außerdem auf jeden Fall erfolgen.


----------

